# First Time GSD owner need advice on day routine



## kmcummi (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello,
I am in the military and decided once I come home from overseas I was going to adopt a german shepherd because they amazed me in Afghanistan. I submitted my application to the local rescue and currently I am planning and preparing for my new family member. I asked for a 1-3 year old pup and I have a few questions: #1 is my most concern...

#1) I am single and have to work I can make it home at lunch for potty break but should I leave water out for the dog during the day? The pup would be left alone at 4 hours at most without potty break. Do I leave it with water, very little, or not... It will be staying in my apartment while I am at work chilling in the AC or heater if its cold.

#2) I plan on taking the dog for daily runs up to 6 miles at most, or long walks up to an hour; would a bath every 2 weeks be sufficient?

#3) I heard numerous account of Blue Buffalo dog food, is that the best dog food or is it a hype? Also recommended vitamins or oils?

Thanks for the assistance this is my first German Shepherd and I am too excited so I am trying to get it all right. Thanks.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:welcome: to the site and thank you for your service 

I don't limit my dogs when it comes to water, they always have access to water but it's a limited amount (about 5 cups at a time). Fresh water is always best and I like to monitor the amount the dogs drink so I can notice if they are drinking more then usual which can be a sign of a UTI, diabetes, or other problems which should be checked by a vet.

Depending on what shape the dog is in you'll learn their limit. Dogs under 2 are still growing as their growth plates haven't fully closed so I would be a little more careful with a younger dog on the amount of running done each day. 

GSD's are a double coated breed which really only requires brushing, I only bathe Delgado 3-4 times a year max and he really doesn't need more then that. Unless they roll in something unmentionable they really don't smell or are a oily coated breed like a lab

Blue Buffalo is a middle class food, some dogs do well on it and some don't. The reason why their marketing works is they only compare the really low quality foods to theirs which make theirs looks even better. Personally, I would rather recommend a food like Fromm, Acana, or Orijin which are really quality foods. In the end however the best food is the one that works for your dog and your budget, you might have to try 2-3 foods before you find one or you might hit it off right away. 


I wish you all the best in your search


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

1) all my animals always have access to water. 

2) I would limit the amount of running for a dog under 2 years old. The growth plates start closing around 18 months. I would also work a dog up slowly to that amount of running. 

3) I have fed my dogs blue buffalo. My two older dogs do well on whatever I feed them (they are eating BB now). My first GSD had very loose poos. We had to enzyme his food to keep them firm. It may have been the blue buffalo or just him. My vet and breeder do not recommend it. They say it's to rich. I'm switching back to natural balance as soon as the Blue buffalo is gone.

Find out what food the dog is currently on when you get it. It's best to start on the same food and slowly transition them to a new food.


----------



## kmcummi (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody,
I am so excited to get my GSD, you guys are the experts so I will be back on for more advice. If you guys have any additional need to know GSD advice please send it my way.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I only limit my young puppies to water to help with the housebreaking and crate training. Once that's done then I leave water out.

I agree with trcy that you may want to initially use whatever food the dog is on and doing well with before switching. Then use a good quality food that is easily available in your area. 

A great way to start the bond and leadership role in with your new dog is to find some great dog classes. One of the reasons you loved those dogs you see is because of the structure and training they got with their handler. So much easier to BOTH be learning to rely on each other at the same time with some good classes/trainer. 

Good luck! And keep and eye on the Rescue site on this board as well as others. Sadly, there are quite a few purebred GSD's sitting in kill shelters and rescues as I type this.


----------



## kmcummi (Oct 14, 2013)

I think maybe I went the wrong way around adopting a GSD but either way I will helping out one of the furr balls and end up spoiling it rotten. I am not sure when I will hear back about my application but it my calculations are correct I should have my new buddy in November in which the Military gives us half workdays which is perfect to hit up some basic obedience classes. I have researched some food and Eukanuba makes breed specific dog food and one is for the shepherds and belgiums which has added lubrications and fish oils. I still have a while before I meet my pup I am guessing about 3-4 weeks at minimum so I am planning, preparing like a new baby was coming home. Please keep the tips and advice coming my way.


----------

